
The Secrets of the World's Most Successful Mobile Apps - rahulvarshneya
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/230160
======
camus2
TLDR; the secret : Have "important" and influencial friends.

~~~
kintamanimatt
TLDR; effective (and often basic) marketing strategies work

------
commentzorro
I though this was going to be another boring diatribe about the need to have a
good product with a good implementation. Thank God the most important pieces
are to be loud and obnoxious in your marketing and to know important people.

